# The Artist Summit Miami Oct 3-4 2009



## lanise1328 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Hi all you pro make up artists and beauty pros. *

*As a promoting Rep in South Flordia for The Powder Group, I would like to keep you guys informed on the lastest info on The Artist Summit Miami 2009*

*If you have any quesrtion you can go to theartistsummit.com where they have updated the info on the website or you can ask it here. *
*Can't wait to see you in Miami! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

THE ARTIST SUMMIT!
MIAMI: OCTOBER 3 - 5
CHICAGO: OCTOBER 10-12
BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CREATORS OF 
ON MAKEUP MAGAZINE & THE MAKEUP SHOW!

HOW ABOUT $65.00
THAT'S THE COST FOR A ONE-DAY
SUMMIT PASS AT THE ARTIST SUMMIT!



WHAT DOES YOUR ONE-DAY PASS INCLUDE?
-ACCESS TO OUR CAREER & INDUSTRY NIGHT!
-OPENING KEYNOTE ADDRESS EACH DAY!
-CLOSING KEYNOTE ADDRESS EACH DAY!
-ACCESS TO THE SUMMIT SHOP!
-ACCESS TO OVER 40 EDUCATIONAL EVENTS EACH DAY!
-PRICELESS NETWORKING OPPORTUNITIES

NEED WE SAY MORE?


[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Impact, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]THE EDUCATION PREVIEW WILL PROVIDE YOUR FIRST LOOK AT THE PRESENTERS AND SESSIONS TO BE PRESENTED AT THE ARTIST SUMMIT AND WILL BE UPDATED WEEKLY!

TO CHECK OUT OUR SEMINAR AND KEYNOTE PREVIEWCLICK HERE!

TO CHECK OUT THE HANDS-ON WORKSHOP PREVIEW CLICK HERE!

WHY IS EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT THE ARTIST SUMMIT?
THE ARTIST SUMMIT IS:[/FONT][FONT=Impact, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]

GLOBAL SUMMIT SPONSORS:
CROWN BRUSH. MAKE UP FOR EVER. TEMPTU PRO.
INGLOT. ALCONE. ON MAKEUP MAGAZINE.

THE PRESENTERS:
[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alison Raffaele, Chantel Miller, Christina Farrell. Crystal Wright, Danessa Myricks. Danielle Fonseca. Daven Mayeda. David Goforth. David Klasfeld. Davide. Eugenia Weston. Erin Koplaw. Eve Pearl. Floriane David. Fred Vellon. Gina Bettelli. James Vincent. Johnny Lavoy. Jon Hennessey. Kate Leydon. Kathy Aragon. Kevin James Bennett. Koren Zander. Liz Yu. Felicia Walker Benson. Leslie Christin. Marietta Carter Narcisse. Matin. Michael DeVellis. Orlando Santiago. Rachel Perrin. Romero Jennings. Victoria Stiles. William Edge and more to come!

THE BRANDS: 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alcone. Alison Raffaele. Armour Beauty. Artists by Timothy Priano. Big Girl Cosmetics. Cover FX. The Brush Guard. Cara Cosmetics. Crown Brush. Crystal Wright Live. Embryolisse. Eve Pearl Beauty. Frends Beauty Supply. I Envy. I Make You Beautiful. Inglot. Kiss New York. Korres Natural Products. MAC Cosmetics. Make Up For Ever. MakeUp Mania. Naked Cosmetics.Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics. On Makeup Magazine. Pencil Me In. Ruby Room. Shiny Mama. Senna Cosmetics. Skindinavia. Stila Cosmetics. Studio 400. Temptu Pro. The Powder Group. Visiora. Yaby Cosmetics and more to come!

PLUS:
[/FONT]FIRST-EVER CAREER AND NETWORKING NIGHT 
A CHANCE TO SEE YOUR WORK IN ON MAKEUP MAGAZINE!
NIGHTLY SUMMIT EVENING EVENTS![/FONT][FONT=Impact, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
AMAZING TRAVEL PARTNER BENEFITS! 
TICKETS THAT START AT JUST $65!
VISIT OUR TRAVEL INFORMATION PAGE FOR PARTNER DETAILS!
CLICK HERE TO BUY YOUR TICKETS TODAY!

STRENGTHEN YOUR CRAFT.
GROW YOUR CAREER.
REINFORCE YOUR NETWORK.
WWW.THEARTISTSUMMIT.COM
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[URL="http://origin.ih.constantcontact.com/fs035/1011298713209/img/285.jpg?a=1102728446956"]http://origin.ih.constantcontact.com...=1102728446956[/URL][URL="http://origin.ih.constantcontact.com/fs035/1011298713209/img/286.jpg?a=1102728446956"]http://origin.ih.constantcontact.com...=1102728446956[/URL]


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 26, 2009)

What Do I Need To Bring With Me To Show At The Door?


----------



## lanise1328 (Sep 26, 2009)

You can bring a business card, letterhead, call sheet, comp card, print out from the first page of your website, paystub, letter from a client or employer, and so on. Pretty much anything that shows that you are working in or a student in the beauty industry.

Do you have your ticket yet?


----------



## Leven (Sep 28, 2009)

Man! I wish i could go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sounds like so much fun! Maybe by next years show i will have the proper cradentials and a less conflicting schedule. I hope all ya'll who are going have fun! 

Why do i always get excited to see that some fellow Specktra-ers(?) life in south florida? lmao


----------



## lanise1328 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes Leven I hope you can come next year. It would be great if you could. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 28, 2009)

No I didn't get a ticket yet but I want to go. I mainly work freelance and get paid cash I have a business card maybe I will make it.


----------



## lanise1328 (Sep 29, 2009)

yes a business cad will work. Try to get your ticket because the price goes up at the door.


----------



## joey444 (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't bought my ticket yet and I think it may be too late as I read that it has to be at least 4 days prior.  Do you know what the price will be at the door?


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 3, 2009)

I believe $95. I am not sure


----------



## nursee81 (May 8, 2010)

Is the Artist Summit happening this year again? I am hope so I couldn't attend last year and would love to go since I can't go to the make up show in NYC.


----------

